# Umm okay



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

maybe you have seen this :laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> maybe you have seen this :laughing:


Yes many a time! Cast Iron took up a lot of room especially when an old house built in the early 1900's or before had its plumbing brought inside,
before that it was in the little house in the yard with the half moon on the door.

Bet in this picture the foundation was rock ...

Sorry but that's the way it was back then. That's the beauty of the zone making -- yesterdays ways come back to life, so the new breed
can see what it was. You could not chase out a rock foundation or there would be no foundation. Industrial diamonds were not yet invented.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where's the pix??


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yes many a time! Cast Iron took up a lot of room especially when an old house built in the early 1900's or before had its plumbing brought inside,
> before that it was in the little house in the yard with the half moon on the door.
> 
> Bet in this picture the foundation was rock ...
> ...


I think it was posted because of it looking a lot like male anatomy..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> I think it was posted because of it looking a lot like male anatomy..


504 didn't see it that way*. But then I always think female... LOL*


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> 504 didn't see it that way. But then I always think female... LOL


Tends to happen, anytime I look down at my feet I see what's in that picture. Sorry plumber bill.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Tends to happen, anytime I look down at my feet I see what's in that picture. Sorry plumber bill.


You need to pull your pants UP !:yes::laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Copper face (May 8, 2013)

I can't say I have ever seen that before! I mean a wall that looks like a wicker basket that's a new one for me lol.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You need to pull your pants UP !:yes::laughing:


I'm a plumber, it's inevitable.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I'm a plumber, it's inevitable.


 These might help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Tends to happen, anytime I look down at my feet I see what's in that picture. Sorry plumber bill.


Trolling for a bite on a male dominated plumbing forum? :laughing:
Sorry I'm not into it....
To each their own.... :laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Trolling for a bite on a male dominated plumbing forum? :laughing:
> Sorry I'm not into it....
> To each their own.... :laughing:


Wasn't trolling, it was a "he can't see his when he looks down" joke.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Wasn't trolling, it was a "he can't see his when he looks down" joke.


I know...
I was working with a co-worker one day and I look up at my co-worker standing there who had forgotten to zip the fly and I asked him if he was trolling for a bite....:laughing:


----------

